# mehrdimensionales Array füllen mit variablen



## pummuk (29. April 2012)

Hallo..

Ich wollt ein dreidimensionales Array ertstellen. Die Daten werden per prompt() abgefragt.

es sollen folgende Daten abgefragt werden: Name , erreichte Punktzahl und die maximale Punktzahl.

Die Anzahl der Namen kann variieren, also mal nur 2 namen   oder auch mal 5.


mein Ansatz und Gedanke war über eine do while schleife es laufen zu lassen:

mein Lösungsansatz


```
var teilnehmer = [];
var i = 0;


function erfrageDaten() {


    do {
        teilnehmer[i] = new Object();
        var name = prompt("Name des Prüfungsteilnehmers");
        var punkte = parseInt(prompt("Wieviel Punkte wurden erreicht?"));
        var maxpunkte = parseInt(prompt("Die maximal erreichbare Punktzahl"));
        teilnehmer.push(name,punkte,maxpunkte);
        var i = i++;
    } while (confirm("weiteren Daten eingeben?"));

 }
```

ist das  überhaupt möglich so ein multidimensionales Array zu erstellen?  alles was  ich gefunden habe im netz und büchern, das diese über schleifen erzeugt wurden...

danke


----------



## CPoly (29. April 2012)

Meinst du so?

https://tinker.io/e160d

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was du in die dritte Dimension tun willst.


----------



## pummuk (29. April 2012)

danke dir...  genau das meinte ich....    hab mein gedanklichen fehler auch schon gesehen..  


dachte es wäre ein 3 dimensonales..  weil  3 sachen zu 1 array gehören, welchen miteinander verschachtelt werden....  

lass mich aber gern ein besseren belehren...   ich steck noch in den anfängen mit js


----------



## CPoly (29. April 2012)

Ich versuche es mal mit Array Literalen zu erklären:


```
//Eine Dimension
//Ein Array mit fünf Elementen
var arr = [0,1,2,3,4];

//Zwei Dimensionen
//Ein Array, welches drei Arrays mit je fünf Elementen beeinhaltet
var arr = [
    [0,1,2,3,4],
    [5,6,7,8,9],
    [10,11,12,13,14]
];

//Drei Dimensionen
//Ein Array, welches aus drei Arrays besteht, die jeweils aus drei Arrays bestehen, die je fünf Elemente beinhalten.
var arr = [
    [
        [0,1,2,3,4],
        [5,6,7,8,9],
        [10,11,12,13,14]
    ],
    [
        [0,1,2,3,4],
        [5,6,7,8,9],
        [10,11,12,13,14]
    ],
    [
        [0,1,2,3,4],
        [5,6,7,8,9],
        [10,11,12,13,14]
    ]
];
```


----------



## pummuk (29. April 2012)

ahh   o.k.  nun leuchtet es mir langsam ein...   danke dir...


----------

